

Fail: This web site only supports Internet Explorer 6 and Internet Explorer 7 - fosk
http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/#

======
bryanlarsen
Read "only supports" as "has only been tested with". I'm involved in an
enterprise site that has the notice "has only been tested with IE8 and
Firefox3.5", and I'm not going to apologize for that. Pretty much every other
browser except for IE6 work fine, but unless it's been tested, it's broken.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Ah yes, downvotes for disagreement. I know a lot of people will disagree with
me, but I bet you haven't been involved in creating enterprise apps. Please
keep hacker news civil and reply to comments you disagree with. Please only
downvote stuff that is factually incorrect, rude, trollish, abusive or off-
topic.

~~~
mixmastamyk
+1, downvotes should be used quite sparingly, but are given out copiously
here. I often hesitate to write or reply when the risk of offending is so
high. Makes for a lousy experience.

Re: your comment, I'd say a friendlier way to characterize it is that QA isn't
free, and so we choose our battles accordingly.

~~~
anamax
> I often hesitate to write or reply when the risk of offending is so high.

Why do you care?

Belay that.

Stop worrying about it, or at least stop talking about it.

It's a big world. There will always be plenty of people who don't like
whatever you say so that's simply not worth worrying about.

~~~
voidr
> It's a big world. There will always be plenty of people who don't like
> whatever you say so that's simply not worth worrying about.

Yeah, this is why I quit commenting on HN, because fanboys will always
downvote without reason.

------
adolph
The first two words of the title make the warnings hilarious. " _Electronic
Diversity_ Visa Lottery"

The warning may be for what they support. Safari worked fine (although I don't
have a person to lookup, I used their sample data).

------
gte910h
I'd not be upset if "Fail" was added to a submission title filter.

------
swlkr
I routinely make sure that all of my websites ONLY render in IE6 and 7, that's
best practice right?

------
alwold
It is perhaps excusable to list a small number of browsers as "supported", but
couldn't they at least test one browser that works on non-windows platforms?

------
artursapek
Getting a social security number and signing up for secret service recently
I've been shocked at how far behind the government is on the internet.

------
majmun
nothing interesting here, everyone who writes web apps should know that
testing for all browsers is very hard. it is esentially like writing 5
different apps. and probably costs like 5 apps. it is better to state that
browser is not supported than something like "You need modern browser to run
my site." and by modern means firefox.

